# Some clarifications and rules for the Hot Shot Accu-peep giveaway



## [email protected]

Winners so far:
2/25 - COarrow
2/26 - elkhnter810
2/27 - slb
2/28 - mopahls
3/1 - Jack The Ripper
3/2 - kybowhunter 23


----------



## Cdpkook132

Thanks for the giveaway!

What's the retail on these?
I really liked the red eye peep and never had any issues with it but went away from them.

This looks like an awesome peep!


----------



## [email protected]

Cdpkook132 said:


> Thanks for the giveaway!
> 
> What's the retail on these?
> I really liked the red eye peep and never had any issues with it but went away from them.
> 
> This looks like an awesome peep!


$9.99 msrp. We made enough changes to the design that we felt a name change was in order.


----------



## dagwood64

Thanks for what you are doing. Great job!!!


----------



## RuntCX2

What do they weigh? 3/16 mainly. 

Thank's for giving everyone a chance to win a peep..[emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122]


----------



## [email protected]

RuntCX2 said:


> What do they weigh? 3/16 mainly.


1/8 6.9 grains
3/16 7.4 grains
1/4 10.6 grains

generally have a +/- variance of .4 gr


----------



## Cdpkook132

[email protected] said:


> $9.99 msrp. We made enough changes to the design that we felt a name change was in order.


Great price point thanks for the info.


----------



## [email protected]

Doc Stone is the winner for March 3.


----------



## AK&HIboy

Easy way to check for winners guy's and gals click his AT name([email protected]) then click on forum posts then find the days winner (no need to search pages upon pages).


----------



## BW321

Thank you.


----------

